# Jaden got her first Bow



## Jayin J (Feb 28, 2017)

Jaden got her first bow this weekend.......Thanks to Mr. Duggan's fine bow string, Jaden was able to sling some arras and have fun while working on some good form and techniques.....


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2017)

Now that's a future archer for sure!!!!!!!!   Mighty fine!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2017)

Awesome!!!!! she is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 28, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 28, 2017)

Well done and a great pic!  The smile says it all!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool, congrats.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 1, 2017)

Lots of memories to come.


----------



## Donal (Mar 2, 2017)

*worth signing in*

That's My granddaughter.  An she got her good looks from me.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 2, 2017)

That is great that she's got her first bow! Enjoy, they grow up too fast.


Turned the picture for you.


----------

